# My Lance does not smile



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

I got Lance(4yr old) 2 weeks ago and he is still fussing with my Huskey I hope it will even out over time. Lance is a tale wagger but has a poker face he never smiles. My last vizsla stryker smiled all the time is this normal"?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I think there is some question about whether or not what they do is actually "smiling". I think it is really more of a wide "pant". If Lance is wagging his tail, that's your best indicator of his emotional state -- happiness, excitement, etc. I'll bet you will see more "smiles" during hot weather or high excitement. He's a good-looking boy, by the way! 

I think your two dogs will work out their relationship in due time. And as long as they aren't injuring each other, you SHOULD let them work it out.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

By His Proud Picture He is smiling miles to me ;D


----------

